# Die 12 Stunden von Todtnau Berg



## cyrox (20. August 2006)

Hi,

wer von euch fährt dieses Jahr wieder mit? 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwo ...

www.die12stunden.de

Greetz


----------



## Thunderbird (21. August 2006)

4er-Team Supernova-lights.com/Team Wein.

 

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (21. August 2006)

Ok ... ich halt nach deinem Bike ausschau ... vielleicht kann ich dir dann deine 3 geben ^^ ... oder en Bier nach dem Rennen


----------



## Thunderbird (21. August 2006)

Ich fahre im Rennen einen Bastard-Mix:
KTM-Hardtail mit den feinen Sachen vom Fully (Kilo z.B.)
Erkennen kannst du mich am besten am Trikot (siehe Avatar).

Die 3,-â¬ sind Ã¼brigens nicht meine, sondern die des Fotografen,
aber der freut sich auch nach 10 Monaten noch. 

GruÃ,
Gregor


----------



## Thunderbird (26. August 2006)

Soo, bin gerade zurück und habe halbwegs ausgepackt.
Echt heftig, im 2er. Musste aber zum Glück nur 2x im Regen raus.
War wieder mal kultig. 
Wir hatten keine Pannen oder Stürze - wie lief's bei euch so?

Thb


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Soo, bin gerade zurück und habe halbwegs ausgepackt.
> Echt heftig, im 2er. Musste aber zum Glück nur 2x im Regen raus.
> War wieder mal kultig.
> Wir hatten keine Pannen oder Stürze - wie lief's bei euch so?
> ...



hi, gratuliere zum podium,sascha hat ja auch platz 3 geschafft

bei mir lief nur die nase, hab mir ne fiebrige erkältung von unserem letzten besuch eingefangen,sonst wär ich zumindest zum anfeuern gekommen...

schade, in meiner klasse haben die beiden stärksten nach 4 bzw 7 stunden aufgehört...aber hätte und wenn zählt ja nicht...

joe


----------



## Thunderbird (28. August 2006)

Ja, super Leistung von Sascha.  
Vor allem war er bis zum Ende gut drauf, der Psycho.  

Die Erkältung scheint echt rumzugehen zur Zeit.
Ich hate es am Samstag auch auf der Lunge und
hätte eigentlich nicht fahren dürfen. Scheint sich 
aber eher raus- als festgefahren zu haben. 
Gute Besserung, Joe!

Thb


----------



## cyrox (28. August 2006)

Hi,

bei uns ist es eigentlich so gelaufen wie wir es uns vorgestellt hatten, jedoch waren die 3er Teams stärker als letztes Jahr. 

Ich war die letzte Woche Krank und bin eigentlich gerade auf den Renntag wieder halbwegs fit gewesen. Jedoch hat mein Körper mich nur 1 Runde volles Tempo fahren lassen :-(.

1 Runde: 
- 2ter km Flasche verlohren
- halbe Strecke schlag beim durchs Wasserfahren bekommen Krampf in   beiden Waden ... weitergefahren und geschrien
- ende Wurzel Passage ... zack aufs Maul geflogen 
= 36,05 Runde

danach ging es jede Runde schlechter :-(

Als der hammer Regen einsetzte hatte ich extreme Schaltprobleme und nicht nur das, die Kette blieb nichtmal da wo sie sollte ... 2tes Kettenplatt war unmöglich zu fahren. Liegt das an meiner KMC leichtbau Kette? Andere hatten nicht so viele probleme wie ich.

Im grossen und ganzen sind wir zufrieden, haben es auf den 6ten Platz geschaft (letztes Jahr 5ter)

Ich hab mich um mehr als 3 Minuten pro Runde verbessert im gegensatz zu letztem Jahr, das lässt hoffen

Hier noch pics:


----------



## AS-R (28. August 2006)

Hallo @ all

und hallo Thunderbird ;-), gut erholt?
War ja echt geil....


----------



## Thunderbird (28. August 2006)

Danke, ich wäre wieder fit, wenn ich nicht in Eurobike-Vorbereitung 
die Nacht fast durchgemacht hätte. Die Beine wollen aber schon wieder.
...
Ach DU bist es, Michael! Hi! Wusste gar nicht, dass du auch hier unterwegs bist.
 
Schick mir mal deine Email-Adresse per PM, dann bekommst du das Gruppenfoto
und eines von der Siegerehrung.
Habe übrigens schon was an die Bike Sport News online geschickt. Sollte
in den nächsten Tagen dort erscheinen.

@ cyrox: Habe dein hübsches Light-Bikes Trikot leider nie auf der Strecke gesehen.
Ihr wart doch ganz gut - nur 16 Minuten hinter Benni und mir.   
Ich hatte mit meiner KMC X10-SL gerade kaum Probleme. Vorne gar keine.
Miss mal den Verschleiß nach. Die halten max. 1000 Km MTB-Betrieb aus.
bei mir 700.

@ all: wir hatten noch wahnsinnig Glück mit dem Wetter. 

Gregor


----------



## der Kanadier (30. August 2006)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> Als der hammer Regen einsetzte hatte ich extreme Schaltprobleme und nicht nur das, die Kette blieb nichtmal da wo sie sollte ... 2tes Kettenplatt war unmöglich zu fahren. Liegt das an meiner KMC leichtbau Kette? Andere hatten nicht so viele probleme wie ich.



Hi @all
auch wenn ich nicht ganz so schnell war wie ihr, hats doch spass gemacht.
Gratuliere zu den Podiumsplätzen

@cyrox als der große regen angefangen hat hatte ich auch einige probleme mit der SChaltung, das mittlere Blatt war unfahrbar. Bei mir waren blatt und Kette verschließen, wie thunderbird auch gemeint hat.
MFG
Der Kanadier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (30. August 2006)

Es kann gut sein das mein Mittleres Kettenblatt fast durch ist. Die Kette dito ... werd ich heute mal mit dem Caliber nachmessen. 
Ich warte ja sowieso auf die neue XTR deswegen kauf ich jetzt kein ersatz KB mehr für die Kurbel.

Naja egal das gehört in einen anderen Thread ...

Aufjedenfall war es mal wieder geil und es muss weitergehen!!!

Bringt nächstes Jahr all eure Kollegen mit damit die kultigen 12 Stunden wieder grössere werden!!!


----------



## CSB (31. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich war dieses Jahr das erste mal mit dabei. Ich wollte einfach mal was längeres fahren und Todtnauberg hat sich für mich sehr reizvoll angehört.
Ich muss sagen ich bin von der Veranstaltung echt begeistert.
Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht auf der saugeilen Strecke(....solange man als Einzelstarter von Spaß reden kann )
Das Rennen hat echt Flair...hat mich irgendwie an Furtwangen erinnert.


@ AS-R

Tolles Yeti, vor allem mit Starrgabel  

Als du mich auf der Strecke überholt hast, hab ich mir gleich gedacht:

 "Geil...was für ein Freak...wer ist denn heut' noch komplett starr unterwegs??...der treibt sich bestimmt im mtb-news-forum herum...."


----------



## SBB (4. Juli 2008)

Servus Zusammen,

wer startet dieses Jahr in Todtnau?

Werde eventuell Teilnehmen. Kann hier jemand etwas zur Strecke sagen...

Gibts ne Verpflegung auf der Strecke? Wieviel Höhenmeter müssen pro Runde zurückgelegt werden? und und und

Auf ein paar Tipps freu ich mich!

Grüssle


----------



## cännondäler__ (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo SBB,
die Strecke ist nicht sehr schwer: Es geht zunächst einen langen, nicht sehr steilen Anstieg hoch mit ein paar Flachstücken dazwischen. Dann folgt eine längere Abfahrt, zunächst Forstweg, dann in einer langezogenen Kurve über eine Wiese (nicht so einfach, wenn man mit 60km/h ankommt). Im Folgenden gibt es eher kürzere Anstiege und Abfahrten, eine mehr oder weniger lustige Bachdurchfahrt und eine ruppige Wiesenabfahrt sowie eine ca. 3m lange Treppe. Alles gut mit dem Hardtail fahrbar, lediglich auf der letzten Wiesenabfahrt wünscht man sich vielleicht ein Fully. 
Selbst bei gutem Wetter wird es auf den ersten Runden etwas rutschig kurz nach der ruppigen Wiesenabfahrt, dort geht es über ein paar Wurzeln und da hat letztes Jahr ein paar Leute "zerlegt". Ein paar Leute fanden anfangs auch wenig Grip in der Wiesenkurve; kann ich aber nicht bestätigen.
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine eine Runde hätte ca.225hm.
Verpflegung an der Strecke selbst gibt es keine, jedoch in der Nähe der Wechselzone. Dort gibt es die übliche Verpflegung, auch wenn die Riegel "nur" von Aldi sind.
Ich bin sicher wieder dabei und starte im 3er-Team.

cännondäler


----------



## sash73 (4. Juli 2008)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Hallo SBB,
> die Strecke ist nicht sehr schwer: Es geht zunächst einen langen, nicht sehr steilen Anstieg hoch mit ein paar Flachstücken dazwischen. Dann folgt eine längere Abfahrt, zunächst Forstweg, dann in einer langezogenen Kurve über eine Wiese (nicht so einfach, wenn man mit 60km/h ankommt). Im Folgenden gibt es eher kürzere Anstiege und Abfahrten, eine mehr oder weniger lustige Bachdurchfahrt und eine ruppige Wiesenabfahrt sowie eine ca. 3m lange Treppe. Alles gut mit dem Hardtail fahrbar, lediglich auf der letzten Wiesenabfahrt wünscht man sich vielleicht ein Fully.
> Selbst bei gutem Wetter wird es auf den ersten Runden etwas rutschig kurz nach der ruppigen Wiesenabfahrt, dort geht es über ein paar Wurzeln und da hat letztes Jahr ein paar Leute "zerlegt". Ein paar Leute fanden anfangs auch wenig Grip in der Wiesenkurve; kann ich aber nicht bestätigen.
> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine eine Runde hätte ca.225hm.
> ...



hallole peter


das hast du gut beschriebenmit der strecke.werde auch an start gehen als solofahrer habe mich mit david scho ausgetauscht wegen allem.möchte nach der sis mit ihm die strecke abfahren,damit ich sie mindestens einmal gesehen habe wierd ein hartes stück arbeit das rennen,aber macht auch bestimmt spaß.

grüße sash


----------



## SBB (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr beiden,

besten Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung der Strecke

Wenn ich nicht noch meine Kollegen mobilisiert bekomme, werde ich wohl alleine auf die Strecke gehen. Alles ganz easy uns sehen wie weit die Beine mein Hardtail um die Runden trägt

Bin bisher mal ein 24h-Rennen in einem 4-er Team gefahren. 

Für Todtnau müsste ich mir noch ne kleine Taktik zurecht legen, sollte ich alleine auf die Strecke.

@sash73: Scheint du fährst auch alleine. Hast du ne Taktik oder einfach drauf los?

Ich dachte an 3h fahren 1/2-1h Pause und dann wieder im gleichen Ryhtmus weiter...

Grüssle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Juli 2008)

SBB schrieb:


> Ich dachte an 3h fahren 1/2-1h Pause und dann wieder im gleichen Ryhtmus weiter...
> 
> Grüssle



super taktik... lass die pause weg und sie ist optimal...so machs ich zb... zumindest ist das in der theorie mal so geplant...

joe


----------



## cännondäler__ (5. Juli 2008)

...bin ich denn hier nur von Superhelden umgeben? Fährt denn keiner im Team? Ich finde im Team macht das Alles mehr Spaß, da man durch die Pausen jedes Mal wieder ausreichend regeneriert ist um wieder mit Vollgas treten zu können.
Ist jedenfalls ideal für jeden ohne Taktik und Verstand...

cännondäler


----------



## Thunderbird (5. Juli 2008)

Das "Trio mit vier Flaschen" geht 2008 in Originalbesetzung an den Start.
Freue mich schon drauf. Im 3er hat's zwar auch immer weh getan, 
war aber auch immer lustig. 

Thb


----------



## SBB (6. Juli 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> super taktik... lass die pause weg und sie ist optimal...so machs ich zb... zumindest ist das in der theorie mal so geplant...
> 
> joe



Na ja - komplett durchfahren

Werd Pausen einlegen müssen, vermutlich wird mein Rücken mich dazu zwingen

Im Zweierteam wäre mir auch lieber. Bin noch in Verhandlungen mit meinen Kollegen. Wenn nicht wirds ne interessante Erfahrung

Grüssle


----------



## sash73 (6. Juli 2008)

SBB schrieb:


> @sash73: Scheint du fährst auch alleine. Hast du ne Taktik oder einfach drauf los?
> 
> Ich dachte an 3h fahren 1/2-1h Pause und dann wieder im gleichen Ryhtmus weiter...
> 
> Grüssle



das kann ich dir noch nicht sagen.das werde ich mit meinem trainer noch bisl besprechen.ist auch meine erste erfahrung so lange und solo.bin die sis mit THB seinem bruder david,martin,uwe gefahren im 4er(diese jahr auch wieder)9std.
doch das wird mein 2tes highlight,1tes sis, werden für dieses jahr.
mal sehen wie weit ich es schaffe und wie das mit pausen,essen usw dann aussieht.freu mich scho ganz dolle drauf

@peter

oh ja peter,mal sehen wie es wird.möchte es einfach probieren.den in nächste zeit,jahr möchte ich auf 24h rennen gehen
 @THB
wir sehen uns ja dieses jahr,schlage in todtnau mein lager bei euch auf.mit david scho geredet

grüße an alle hier

sash


----------



## Deleted 33425 (30. Juli 2008)

Hi Sash73,

also wenn Du da so starke Leute wie Du da mitfährst muss ich doch fast ins Team von SBB.
Der will mich sowieso schon die ganze Zeit überreden. 

@SBB viel spaß am Wochenende in Ischgl.

Grüße, Wollmi-T


----------



## SBB (30. Juli 2008)

Ciao Wollmi-T,

na also - geht doch

Werde nächste Woche nochmal ne Rundmail versenden und uns anschliessend anmelden

Soll ja ein schönes Rennen sein...

I frei mi so


----------



## SBB (30. Juli 2008)

Wollmi-T schrieb:


> @SBB viel spaß am Wochenende in Ischgl.



Danke danke, werd mein Rad (Bremse du weisst schon) heute wieder auf Vordermann bringen und hoffe es hält für Ischgl am Wochenende...

Grüssle


----------



## sash73 (30. Juli 2008)

Wollmi-T schrieb:


> Hi Sash73,
> 
> also wenn Du da so starke Leute wie Du da mitfährst muss ich doch fast ins Team von SBB.



danke für die blumen thomaswer sagt das ich so stark fahre???mal sehen was daraus wird,der ergeiz ist dacool dann sehen wir uns ja.voher nacher und miztten auf der streckewirst mich dann des öfteren überholenfahre ja bissi anders als im team
schön das du doch jetzt mit machst beim SBB

melde mich heute oder morgen dann an.

grüße sash


----------



## Deleted 33425 (30. Juli 2008)

SBB schrieb:


> Ciao Wollmi-T,
> 
> na also - geht doch
> 
> ...



äähh habe ich schon fest zugesagt??? na ich werde mal den Gigathlon abwarten, es sieht aber nicht sooooo schlecht aus.



sash73 schrieb:


> danke für die blumen thomaswer sagt das ich so stark fahre???mal sehen was daraus wird,der ergeiz ist dacool dann sehen wir uns ja.voher nacher und miztten auf der streckewirst mich dann des öfteren überholenfahre ja bissi anders als im team
> schön das du doch jetzt mit machst beim SBB
> 
> melde mich heute oder morgen dann an.
> ...



na so oft werde ich dichauch nicht überholen. Aber in den Pausen (wenn ich mitfahre) werde ich dich natürlich anfeuern

so jetzt gehe ich auf TW1 den Bericht vom Cape Epic anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (30. Juli 2008)

Wollmi-T schrieb:


> na so oft werde ich dichauch nicht überholen. Aber in den Pausen (wenn ich mitfahre) werde ich dich natürlich anfeuern



das werden wir dann sehen mit dem überholencool das mich dann anfeuerstwerde dich auch wenn ich dich treffe unterwegs


----------



## sash73 (16. August 2008)

so heute mit meinen super sis-kollegen die strecke gefahren(ausgeschiledrt).4x das ganze.ist ne nette strecke und hat schöne berge drin wie auch nen schönen langen trail.wenn net nass wird,wird es ein schöner spaß werden.schöne strecke


----------



## SBB (17. August 2008)

wie hart sind die steigungen. alles gut zu fahren oder sind auch schiebepassagen drin? weiviel höhenmeter waren das nochmal pro runde?


----------



## sash73 (17. August 2008)

SBB schrieb:


> wie hart sind die steigungen. alles gut zu fahren oder sind auch schiebepassagen drin? weiviel höhenmeter waren das nochmal pro runde?



ein paar nette steigungen sind dabei.nach meinem ciclo war der steilste 19% im schnitt 7%.die runde hat 330hm,das merkt man richtig nach 4runden.man hat nicht viel auszuruhen und zum startziel ist auch nochmals ein steiler berg,kurz und knackig.habe von meinen kollegen gesagt bekommen das grad da viele leute schieben.zum schieben ist nichts.der lange trail ist gut zu fahren,wird eh wärend dem rennen schön ausgefahren sein.wenns nass wird wirds biss ungemütlich.sehr viel wurzeln,ein stück fast nur wurzeln.sonst ist die strecke viel schotter und teils asphalt.
werde ja als solo fahren,wird ein ganz schönes stück arbeit werden
aber wird bestimmt mega spaß machen.bin die 4 rundrn locker gafahren,in 3h23min.


----------



## SBB (18. August 2008)

Dann scheint es ähnlich wie das 24h-Rennen welches ich schon mitgefahren bin (Schweiz-Eschlikon). Da waren es um die 10km und 280hm. Das war auch nicht ohne, aber ne riesen gaudi

Ob ich nun solo fahre oder nicht weiss ich immer noch net, da meine Bike-Kollegen sich nicht entscheiden können
Hab Ihnen bis Mittwoch gegeben sich zu entscheiden, denn ich will nun auch wissen wie ich die ganze Sache Mental angehen muss

Hast du schon ne Startnummer?


----------



## Deleted 33425 (18. August 2008)

Hallo SBB,

oje kein verlass auf die Bikekollegen . Na ja aus bekanntne Gründen kann ich ja nicht mitmachen . 




Wenn ich bis dahin wieder meinen Arm etwas mehr bewegen kann, komme ich evtl. mal vorbei.


----------



## sash73 (18. August 2008)

SBB schrieb:


> Dann scheint es ähnlich wie das 24h-Rennen welches ich schon mitgefahren bin (Schweiz-Eschlikon). Da waren es um die 10km und 280hm. Das war auch nicht ohne, aber ne riesen gaudi
> 
> Ob ich nun solo fahre oder nicht weiss ich immer noch net, da meine Bike-Kollegen sich nicht entscheiden können
> Hab Ihnen bis Mittwoch gegeben sich zu entscheiden, denn ich will nun auch wissen wie ich die ganze Sache Mental angehen muss
> ...



jo dann haste ja scho erfahrung drin also ich habe die nummer 1034.wird sehr hart aber da wird gekämpft

@wolle thomas

geiles fotowirst sehen geht bald wieder gut.wäre schön wenn kommen könnstestgute besserung noch.


----------



## SBB (22. August 2008)

Also jetzt ist es fix - werd Solo starten Hab die Nummer 1059.

@sash73: Wir werden uns bestimmt über den weg laufen

@Wollmi-T: Würd mich freuen wenn ihr vorbei kommt

Hoffentlich passt das Wetter!

Bene bis denn


----------



## anacunt (24. August 2008)

kurze frage...hat jemand einen plan obs da einen zeltplatz gibt...?


würd mich über ne kleine info von euch freun!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBB (25. August 2008)

anacunt schrieb:


> kurze frage...hat jemand einen plan obs da einen zeltplatz gibt...?
> 
> 
> würd mich über ne kleine info von euch freun!!!!!!!



Ich kann dir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen. Aber mich würde auch interessieren wie die Parkplatzmöglichkeiten dort sind. 

Grüssle


----------



## Gorth (25. August 2008)

Bin wohl auch in Todtnau dabei, als Einzel gemeldet. Mal sehen was das gibt 

Man sieht sich!


----------



## SBB (25. August 2008)

@Gorth: Und mit dem gleichen Bike. Nur anderes Baujahr

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg. Wieviel Runden sollen es denn werden


----------



## SBB (26. August 2008)

SUPER


----------



## Deleted 33425 (26. August 2008)

na das Wetter sieht ja gar nicht schlecht aus. Irgendwie ärgert es mich jetzt, dass ich nicht mitfahren kann. Aber ich habe ja eine gute Ausrede. 

Ich werde mal vorbei zu schauen und SBB und Sash kräftig anfeuern.
Natürlich werde ich auch meine Kollegen im Racing Team Trikot nicht vergessen.


----------



## Gorth (26. August 2008)

@SBB: 

Keine Ahnung, die Frau vom Kumpel von mir ist da mal 17 Runden gefahren und da wurd das Rennen um eine Stunde verkürzt... Das schafft natürlich gewisse Erwartungen 
Achja was meinste mit "gleiches Bike"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBB (26. August 2008)

@Gorth: 17 Runden - das wären ja wenn ich richtig rechne 238km und ganze 5610hm

Das werd ich nie schaffen

Mit gleichem Bike meine ich dein Team AL


----------



## sash73 (26. August 2008)

jo leute das wetter wird richtig geil werden

@thomas
ja super das du da kommstdas freut mich aber tierisch dich mal wieder zu sehen

@sbb
wir werden uns bestimmt sehen.werde aber kein ibc-trikot tragen sondern nen hellblaues mit den RSV Bikeriders Remchingen.ibc-trikot am letzten freitag beim sturz bissi geschrottet

@gorth
17rundenbin die strecke abgefahren,schön locker im g1 und das ist ne mega leistung so ne rundenzahl.die strecke hat es hm mässig voll in sich,aber mega geil



mein ziel sind mindestens 12runden,ist ja erst mein erstes 12h rennen solo.bin beim abfahren pro runde(4x) gut 50-52min gefahren,mal sehe was bei raus kommt.freue mich jedenfalls.


grüße sash


----------



## SBB (26. August 2008)

Gibts in der nähe gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten

Grüssle


----------



## sash73 (26. August 2008)

hmm...schau mal bei kirchzarten.das ist so 20-25min weg von dort,kurz vor freiburg,wenn von villingen-schwenningen kommst.da hat es auch nen campingplatz,so viel ich weiß.von dort aus kann man gleich richtung todtnau(berg) fahren.werde so auch am samsatg fahren.

grüßle


----------



## keroson (27. August 2008)

wir sind auch dabei. Wer Zeit hat kann ja auch mal bei uns beim Zelt vorbeischaun (siehe Links , ich bin da, wenn das Bike mit den blauen Barends da ist)


----------



## mad_borris (27. August 2008)

@Gorth:
 es waren 12 Runden - verkürzt um 1 Stunde wegen starkem Regen

@Gorth: 
mit 15 Runden konnte man ´98 z.B. 2.ter werden (Herren Hauptklasse) - heute muß man da schon 17 hinlegen

@Einzelstarter:
Für die Einzelfahrer gibt es kurz vor Start und Ziel einen extra Verpflegungsservice - bisher immer sehr gut sortiert ! 1x Nudeln mit drin !

@Singletrailers: 
Bei Regen wird eine alternative Abfahrt neben dem Wurzeltrail freigegeben, einfach eine Wiese runter, keine Angst, die Strecke schafft jeder und sie macht trotzdem Spaß !

@ Zeltinterressenten: 
Wer zuerst da ist, mahlt zuerst, man kann Direkt an der Strecke zelten - Die Strecke geht dann sozusagne durch´s Vorzelt ! Platz hierfür sehr begrenzt, im Ort selber kein Campingplatz, aber eigentlich bisher bei allen Pensionen gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Thunderbird (31. August 2008)

Schön war's!
Perfektes Wetter und die Beine haben auch gepasst 
32:42er Rundenschnitt auf 7 Rd. 

Thb


----------



## keroson (1. September 2008)

Leider nicht ganz so gut wie THB (Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Platz vor uns , wenn du mir deine email gibst, schick ich dir die Bilder von der Siegerehrung in groß), aber nach 3 Wochen Bike-Abstinenz bin ich doch zufrieden:

Die dicken Backen...














... und die professionelle Teamarbeit...










... haben nach anfänglichen Startproblemen doch noch zum erhofften Erfolg geführt:


----------



## Thunderbird (2. September 2008)

Ihr habt uns auf jeden Fall noch mal gutSpannung  gebracht, am Ende.

Leider sind meine Rennfotos wie so oft nicht vorzeigbar. 
Freue mich auf das nette Siegerfoto, danke!

Thb

P.S.: ich sehe, ihr hattet am Anfang eine ganz miese Runde - ein Defekt?
Mich hat in der 4. eine Reifenpanne erwischt, war aber nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Oetti03 (2. September 2008)

So. Dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu...

Rennen war top und hat Spaß gemacht! Werde wohl wieder mitfahren. Was mich noch bissle wurmt sind die 3min die mir am Schluss gefehlt haben um auf die letzte Runde gehen zu können... Sonst hätten wir uns noch einen Platz nach vorne geschoben... Aver naja. Bin trotzdem zufrieden!

Ach ja. Wo gibts denn die Bilder?? Und ab wann?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (2. September 2008)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Ihr habt uns auf jeden Fall noch mal gutSpannung  gebracht, am Ende.
> 
> Leider sind meine Rennfotos wie so oft nicht vorzeigbar.
> Freue mich auf das nette Siegerfoto, danke!
> ...



Siegerfoto hab ich gemailt,

zur 2. Runde, bzw. zu den ersten zwei.
In der ersten Runde hatte der Kollege Probleme mit dem Ritzelpacket auf seinem Renn-LRS, da ist die Kette andauernt durchgerutscht.

In der 2. Runde hatten wir dann Sturzpech, Verbunden mit einem verbogenen schaltauge und einem mießen Kettenklemmer (Kette zwischen Ritzel und Speichen) der erst mit Gewalt rausging. 

Naja kann man nix machen, wir waren am Ende dann doch zufrieden, nachdem wir zwischendurch mal auf 11 rumgegurkt sind.


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. September 2008)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Leider sind meine Rennfotos wie so oft nicht vorzeigbar.
> 
> Thb



also so schlecht finde ich das garnicht...kannst es ja mal zur bewertung hierreintun...

joe


----------



## nikerider (2. September 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> also so schlecht finde ich das garnicht...kannst es ja mal zur bewertung hierreintun...
> 
> joe



Schlecht finde ich was du abgezogen hast

Einfach aufn 4. fahrn und dann nicht mal bis zur Siegerehrung dableiben. Normal bekommen die die nicht Anwesend sind nichts nachgereicht oder so, hab aber mit den Chefs gesprochen und n Pokal für dich mitbekommen.

Das hat leider n bissl länger gedauert und nochmal mächtig Stress gegeben...
Lg Sven


----------



## sash73 (2. September 2008)

jo leute,war meine erstes langes rennen als solofahrerdas hat mega voll geil spaß gemacht.auch wenn ich des öfteren von solisten überholt worden bin,repekt an die schnellen jungs

@THB
war echt super das ich bei euch unterkommen konnte,im zelt!!!!und für das anfeuern unterwegssuper klasse

@oetti
war echt schön dich 2mal auf der strecke zu sehenwarst ja echt flott unterwegs

@joe
wie kann man nach stunden noch so locker und schnell unterwegs seinhast überhaupt pause gemacht???

 @sbb
war ne super letzte runde oder???

sash


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. September 2008)

nikerider schrieb:


> Schlecht finde ich was du abgezogen hast
> 
> Einfach aufn 4. fahrn und dann nicht mal bis zur Siegerehrung dableiben. Normal bekommen die die nicht Anwesend sind nichts nachgereicht oder so, hab aber mit den Chefs gesprochen und n Pokal für dich mitbekommen.
> 
> Lg Sven



uuups... 

ich glaub das müßen wir mal bei einem getränk auf meine rechnung besprechen

aber ich dachte es gibt nur für die ersten 3 ne ehrung... ich bin dann gleich weg weil mein betreuerteam seit 4 uhr morgens schon unterwegs und schrecklich hungrig war... und ich ehrlich gesagt nach 10 stunden und 50 minuten ununterbrochen im sattel (ne stimmt garnicht...3 minuten für pinkeln und kette ölen hab ich ja mal gehalten) nur noch zu meinem lieblingschinesen wollte...

@ sascha (richtig ?) ... dank der sprintqualitäten meiner betreuerin mußte ich wirklich nie anhalten...man will ja keine zeit verlieren  und mein zeitplan war ziemlich genau auf 15 runden in 11 stunden gepeilt...(hab mich dann doch um 10 minuten zu meinen gunsten verrechnet...und eine 16. hab ich mir dann trotz guten zuredens meiner betreuerinnen erspart...wobei ich sicherheitshalber noch bis 19uhr am sektstand abgewartet habe, ob nicht noch einer meiner verfolger in eine weitere runde einbiegt...)

(und bei martin bin ich natürlich immer mit einem grinsen vorbeigefahren...ihr hättet mich mal in den letzten runden am ende des ersten schotteranstieg sehen sollen )

joe


----------



## keroson (2. September 2008)

nikerider schrieb:


> Schlecht finde ich was du abgezogen hast
> 
> Einfach aufn 4. fahrn und dann nicht mal bis zur Siegerehrung dableiben. Normal bekommen die die nicht Anwesend sind nichts nachgereicht oder so, hab aber mit den Chefs gesprochen und n Pokal für dich mitbekommen.
> 
> ...



Gabs für einen vierten Platz nicht ne Kirschtorte? Ich bin ja zwischendurch mal davon ausgegangen, das wir die noch schaffen, aber dann hatte ein Team vor uns Defekt und wir haben nur so n öden Briefumschlag bekommen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (3. September 2008)

war auch da, bin im 4team gestartet
@keroson
mit dir bin ich ja einige runden um die wette gefahren. bist doch auch im team gesatrtet und hast gegenüber dein zelt gehabt. 

warst doch der der immer wenn sein kollege unten vom letzten trail hochgerollt ist, mit schwung aufs rad ist und ab zum start geflitzt ist???

war einer von den 4 gelben, ein gruß von gegenüber


----------



## nikerider (3. September 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Gabs für einen vierten Platz nicht ne Kirschtorte? Ich bin ja zwischendurch mal davon ausgegangen, das wir die noch schaffen, aber dann hatte ein Team vor uns Defekt und wir haben nur so n öden Briefumschlag bekommen



Pfffffffffff, lass mich mit Kirschtorte in Ruhe
Die hatten wir letztes Jahr schon errungern. Ich hab sie sogar überreicht bekommen, aber naja, mit nem Brief wär ich Glücklicher gewesen. Aber keine Ahnung was drin ist, nur fürn 1. vom 4er wo wir auch gewonnen haben letztes Jahr...

Dieses Jahr war nicht wirklich unseres, aber nächstes fahren wir wieder alles in Boden

Lg Sven


----------



## sash73 (3. September 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> @ sascha (richtig ?) ... dank der sprintqualitäten meiner betreuerin mußte ich wirklich nie anhalten...man will ja keine zeit verlieren  und mein zeitplan war ziemlich genau auf 15 runden in 11 stunden gepeilt...(hab mich dann doch um 10 minuten zu meinen gunsten verrechnet...und eine 16. hab ich mir dann trotz guten zuredens meiner betreuerinnen erspart...wobei ich sicherheitshalber noch bis 19uhr am sektstand abgewartet habe, ob nicht noch einer meiner verfolger in eine weitere runde einbiegt...)
> 
> (und bei martin bin ich natürlich immer mit einem grinsen vorbeigefahren...ihr hättet mich mal in den letzten runden am ende des ersten schotteranstieg sehen sollen )
> 
> joe



jepp sascha

dann hat deine betreuerin ja auch en bisl sport betriebenwollte eigentlich 12runden anpeilen,doch ab der 8 runde hat meine magen angefangen zu rebelieren.nach der 10 habe ich dann ne std. pause gemacht und um kurz vor 19h die letzte runde in angriff genommenbin voll zufrieden für mein aller erstes so langes race.bin aber momentan voll beintechnisch kaputt.gestern ne stunde aufs bike,beine wie blei und puls ging nur bis 113.also noch voll in der regeneration.mein trainer hat mir die woche ne ganz erholsame woche verschrieben.am 14ten dann der SBM,mal sehen ob ich da wieder voll dabei bin(wat isch aml nicht denke)und voll regeneriert.sonst dann in singen noch,dann ist saison zu ende.

martin war da mein betreuerhatte nen coolen platz der kerle.habe ja auch dort mal ne pause gamacht und da bist immer mit nem breiten grinsen vorbei

sash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (3. September 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> martin war da mein betreuerhatte nen coolen platz der kerle.habe ja auch dort mal ne pause gamacht und da bist immer mit nem breiten grinsen vorbei
> 
> sash



war ja nicht mein erstes ausdauer event...(apropos 1998 war das eins meiner ersten rennen-da hab ich 13 runden in der zeit gefahren wie jetzt 15 und war auch vierter hihi...damals war dann aber die ganze saison gelaufen,so fertig war ich danach)...da lernt man das  richtige einteilen mit der zeit , ebenso wie die richtige ernährung beim rennen...und genug reserven für ein grinsen oder mal ein nettes gespräch sollte man auch immer übrig haben... dann ist man automatisch im richtigen pulsbereich unterwegs...(reicht halt nur nicht für`s podest...da muß man pausenlos ranklotzen) und es macht noch richtig spaß

und das schöne ist...  man lernt bei jedem rennen wieder jemand neues kennen...

furtwangen fahr ich wahrscheinlich auch...nur die streckenlänge steht noch nicht fest...man sieht sich...

joe


----------



## keroson (3. September 2008)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> war auch da, bin im 4team gestartet
> @keroson
> mit dir bin ich ja einige runden um die wette gefahren. bist doch auch im team gesatrtet und hast gegenüber dein zelt gehabt.
> 
> ...



ach ihr wart des, wo unseren Werbeauftritt ein klein wenig vermasselt habt?  (ok ich geb zu, wir haben uns schön breit gemacht...)
und nein, ich war nicht derjenige der immer hochrennen musste, das war einmal der Pascal (2er Team) und der Holger (3er). WObei der Pascal dann auch noch das Ersatztrad ohne Startnummer mitgenommen hat, was ihnen vielleicht den Sieg gekostet hat. 
Ich war der mit den blauen Barends . 
Gruß zurück, bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## dominik-deluxe (4. September 2008)

weiß jemand was von bildern vom rennen?

waren ja genug fotografen auf der strecke..


----------



## SBB (4. September 2008)

@sash73: war super mit dir die letzte Runde zu fahren. Hat Spass gemacht dich kennen gelernt zu haben 

Da ich bisher nur 2000km Training (seit Mitte Mai) in den Beinen habe, bin ich mit 11 Runden für mein erstes 12Std-Rennen echt zufrieden

Das mit den Bildern würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Gorth (4. September 2008)

@sash73:

hab mich schon gefragt was bei Dir los war, hab dich nur irgendwann mit nem Tuch aufm Kopf nach der Bachdurchfahrt sitzen gesehen. Aber gut dass Du noch ne Runde dranhängen konntest. 
Zwangspause gabs bei mir auch, nach 5 Stunden muckten schon der Rücken und der Magen, um halb 4 bin ich dann auch in die Pansion und ne Stunde aufm Bauch gepennt, damit der Rücken nachlässt. Danach noch 3 Runden drangehangen. 

Aber schon heftig, dass die Herrenklasse so dünn vertreten war, der überwiegende Großteil der Einzelfahrer kam aus der Senioren I und II. Wie kommt das?


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. September 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> @sash73:
> 
> hab mich schon gefragt was bei Dir los war, hab dich nur irgendwann mit nem Tuch aufm Kopf nach der Bachdurchfahrt sitzen gesehen. Aber gut dass Du noch ne Runde dranhängen konntest.
> Zwangspause gabs bei mir auch, nach 5 Stunden muckten schon der Rücken und der Magen, um halb 4 bin ich dann auch in die Pansion und ne Stunde aufm Bauch gepennt, damit der Rücken nachlässt. Danach noch 3 Runden drangehangen.
> ...



weil man im Alter halt lieber etwas langsamer aber dafür etwas länger fährt ... was nicht heißt, dass ich früher schneller war...hihi (s.o.)

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (4. September 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> @sash73:
> 
> hab mich schon gefragt was bei Dir los war, hab dich nur irgendwann mit nem Tuch aufm Kopf nach der Bachdurchfahrt sitzen gesehen. Aber gut dass Du noch ne Runde dranhängen konntest.
> Zwangspause gabs bei mir auch, nach 5 Stunden muckten schon der Rücken und der Magen, um halb 4 bin ich dann auch in die Pansion und ne Stunde aufm Bauch gepennt, damit der Rücken nachlässt. Danach noch 3 Runden drangehangen.
> ...




oh drum habe ich dich nicht so oft gesehen.hatte echt keine probleme bis auf das mit magen.sonat wären 13drin gewesen.egal hauptsache dabei gewesen und was neues kennen gelernt
hoffe es geht dir wieder besser mit deinem rücken.


----------



## sash73 (4. September 2008)

SBB schrieb:


> @sash73: war super mit dir die letzte Runde zu fahren. Hat Spass gemacht dich kennen gelernt zu haben
> QUOTE]
> 
> ja so sehe ich das auch sowar super und ihr beide seit super nettgrüß deine frau(zukünftige)


----------



## sash73 (4. September 2008)

habe paar bilder


----------



## bikehumanumest (6. September 2008)

ich jetzt auch...dank martin 










joe


----------



## biker-tim (10. Juli 2009)

Servus an die erfahrenen 12h-Racer!

wir wollen dieses Jahr im 4er-Team starten.
Kann/darf man an der Strecke einen Pavillion aufstellen in dem man sich warm und ausfahren kann und das ganze Equipment unterbringen kann?

Danke!

Gruß timo


----------



## Thunderbird (10. Juli 2009)

Ja, ohne Probleme. 
Sehr viele stehen an der Strecke, ca. 500m nach dem Start.
Immer eine coole Stimmung, da.

Alternative ist beim Kurhaus, aber da ist nicht viel Platz.

Thb


----------

